
Tell HN: I think I'm quitting my job today - TakingTheLeap
So, I think I'm quitting my job today. I've always valued the discussions that take place here, so I thought I would solicit your input (though my mind is pretty much made up).<p>See, if the economy were in any other state, I wouldn't even give it a second thought. I'm pretty well-qualified for many jobs, so I think I could get another one if I needed to. But still, I have several friends who have been applying and interviewing everywhere and cannot even get a job. Yet, here I am quitting the relatively stable job I landed just 8 months ago.<p>I feel that it's just something I must do. I've grown very discontent (bordering on depression) since I've worked here. Though I graduated at the top of my class with Mechanical and Electrical degrees and a solid 2 1/2 years' industry experience, this company misrepresented my position pretty significantly, telling me all the cool fascinating things for which I'd be responsible. Instead, 8 months later, I'm not much more than a glorified tech support, making much less than I should be, and tolerating somewhat intolerable work conditions (like abiding by a lunch bell (yes, just like in high school)).<p>Anyway, the point of this solicitation is not to rant or bad-mouth an employer. Rather, it's simply to ask, am I off my rocker for quitting in these hard economic times? I've been working on building a web-based company for the past couple years. It's really close to taking off, but not quite paying the bills just yet. I also have a web development company to help fund the startup. Recently, a (really cool) friend who owns a bigger, more successful web development company, approached me about contracting their extra work out to me. As it turns out, they have enough extra work to keep me busy for at least a few months (probably much more), and I'd be making more than I make here. In addition, I've got a couple months worth of expenses already saved up as well.<p>What do you guys think? I think I'm ready to stop hating 5/7ths of my life, regardless of economic conditions.
======
lbrandy
There is no "think". There is "do" and "do not".

Sounds like you've made your decision and you just want a push. And since
you've asked here, instead of anywhere else, you know that we will push. And
that's what you want. You are just a tiny bit insecure and want someone else
to say it, but you've subconsciously guaranteed you'll get the push you want.

Ok then, I'll oblige.

DO IT! It sounds like you can afford it. Bad economic times are a good time to
start. If you can survive through these times, you'll be positioned to explode
when things take off. You don't have major financial obligations. You'll never
regret quitting your job and taking a friggin chance. Take the chance. Embrace
it. You only live life once.

~~~
TakingTheLeap
You are absolutely right. I think my main hang-up is the guilt I feel for
quitting my job when so many of my friends cannot even get a job in the first
place. I think maybe it's just simply unfounded.

And yes, everyone here is very good at pushing for risk and action over all
else (myself included), and that is exactly why I posted here. Though, even if
I had gotten the opposite reaction, I probably would have said you guys don't
know what you're talking about, and then taken the plunge anyway ;-)

~~~
eru
> the guilt I feel for quitting my job when so many of my friends cannot even
> get a job in the first place.

So your quitting opens up a job for another guy to take. :)

~~~
Tangurena
Our company has a hiring freeze in place. If someone quits, then the office
loses that job permanently. If the person is fired, then when the hiring
freeze gets lifted, then we may replace them. Things might be different at
your company. Ours is a Fortune 500 company.

~~~
eru
I agree. Add in that his old job was not that enjoyable anyway.

~~~
michaelawill
My job is pretty depressing and very boring. They also have a hiring freeze in
place. My job is very secure because I do things for the company that requires
a skill that isn't easy to find.

Unfortunately however I have no college degree. I got lucky landing this job
straight out of high school and even though I'm pushing 5 years of experience
from this job I really doubt I could easily find another one outside of
retail/fast food even if the market wasn't the way it was.

/sigh

~~~
alnayyir
Just out of curiosity, what is this skill?

I ask because I have a couple knacks that are hyper-rare in programmers, (In
my experience) but I'm having a terrible time capitalizing on them.

~~~
reconbot
Mind if I ask what your knacks are?

------
bluefish
I spent two years working a job that got me so depressed by the end I couldn't
even get out of bed to go to work. I mean clinically depressed, not just
metaphorically. So as someone who has been there; quit. You may have to buy a
lower grade of peanut butter for a couple months at Trader Joe's but your
freedom and your happiness are priceless.

Sure, the economy isn't great but our society (I'm assuming you're American)
has come up with this notion that if you don't have a job at some big company
as your parachute you're somehow going end up living in a van down by the
river. WRONG. I quit that terrible job and traveled the world, and let me tell
you I'm still here in one piece and haven't had to look for used vans yet.
Since traveling I've ended up in jobs I didn't like but found it much easier
to quit those and move on when I've been unhappy; that was the freedom I
learned from having that first bad job experience. Now I know I can leave an
employment position and my life won't fall apart.

All that said, don't do anything stupid like quit with no money in the bank.
You're still going to have to realistically pay bills and you may end up
needing to take a job that's not so glorious after leaving this one to help
you get from point A to point B. If you do, make the most of those
experiences. Know they too are temporary and only there to help you get to
your end goal. Set a timeframe so you know those temporary jobs will
eventually come to an end. Stay focused on where you want to be and you will
get there.

[edit] I'll also add, don't quit and leave your current company hanging. Give
them the proper two weeks (minimum) notice. Try to leave without burning any
bridges, regardless of how little you like your current job.

------
sachinag
Wait, you hate your day job, but you've already lined up both your next big
idea and the means to fund it while it gets going? And now you're here asking
for permission?

Seriously, dude or dudette, what more do you need? An engraved invitation to
follow your heart from Cupid?

------
racerboy
Another perspective might be to quit mentally, but keep going in every day (so
you can collect the paycheck, ins., etc). If you can allow yourself to get
over the feeling you "have" to be there everyday, you will feel empowered.
Don't let them get to you, you need to feel like you have the upper hand. So,
let go of the fear and uncertainty of not having a job, embrace the fact that
you can leave at any minute and you will feel much better. Once you know you
can leave at any minute and the job doesn't define you, they no longer have
control over you. In the meantime, go and look for another job or figure out
what you want to do; when everything is lined up you can stop going to your
job. Good luck

------
qaexl
What is the conventional advice given during a depression/recession?

Keep your head down, keep a stable job, keep that income coming in, you're
better off than all those other poor sods on the street.

What is the conventional advice given during boom times?

Get a new house, a new car, a new TV, consume, consume, consume. Don't worry
about debt, since you're always going to make more. Don't like your job? Quit
it now and get a better one to your satisfaction.

There is no doubt that the current economic situation is affecting the
relative ability for someone to acquire income. However, if you have your
current job in your current situation say, two years ago during the boom,
would you feel any different? I'd say you would feel less anxious about
surviving, yet, you wouldn't be as driven to succeed in your new endeavor
simply because at the back of your mind, there's that safety cushion of
getting another job.

If you don't have any dependents and no sigificant debt, I think you would be
off your rockers to stay where you are.

~~~
TakingTheLeap
No dependents, yes significant debt (student loans). But oh well, as everyone
else seems to be in agreement with, you only live once!

~~~
stewiecat
Student loans can be deferred or stretched out for decades, plus the interest
is deductible (for some folks). I wouldn't worry about them unless they're
huge (100K+).

------
omarseyal
My one recommendation would be to have a plan. Don't quit your job or start a
startup just to do so - just because you feel like that's what people on HN
do. Do it for a reason - an organic solution you've derived form a problem you
see in your life is best. And have a plan, as to how you want to attack that
solution and problem. While the plan will likely become obsolete in a week, it
helps you iterate when you've already thought about where you're headed...

To answer your question directly though; no, there's nothing wrong with
quitting your job.

------
robotrout
I quit my job with a baby on the way, 20 months ago. In that time, the economy
has tanked, so even if I wanted to go back to work, I wouldn't be able to find
one anywhere near my old salary.

Am I sorry? No. I'm still very, very happy I had the guts to take the plunge
and do it. The fear of not having a steady paycheck is much worse than the
reality. Now that I know that, even if I do get another job, it won't have the
same psychological hold over me.

However...

I had worked a lot longer than you have, before I made that plunge. While I
wish I had done it earlier, I think that 2.5 years is too early. At 2.5 years
into your career, you're still an apprentice. You have a lot that corporate
life can still teach you.

Here's what I did.

Every time I felt like you feel, I found another job. I found it before I quit
my first job, the safe way. After about 2.5 years, almost like clockwork, I'd
feel restless, and cranky with my current status, and go find another job. I
learned a lot that way and made a lot of friends.

When you think the time is near for you to take the plunge, do what I did. Say
to yourself, "this job that I'm starting today will be my last job. I will not
allow myself to quit it to find another job. No matter how much I hate it, I
will not trade it for a new job. I will only quit when I'm ready not to have a
job at all."

That vow kept me in my last job for an extra year or longer. Time I would
ordinarily have just hopped to a new job. Finally, I decided my time was now,
and I gave my notice, without even having any concrete plans on what kind of
business I was going to build. I just knew that I needed to be free.

To summarize, my advice is to job hop for a few years when you get unhappy,
just like non-entrepreneurs to. There's a lot to learn that 2.5 years won't
teach you.

~~~
TakingTheLeap
I agree that there is certainly much more to learn. However, I feel that
running my own few companies over the past 6 years (on the side) has taught me
much more (and much more quickly) than employment has to teach. My recent
elevator pitch contest wins and entrepreneur of the year award are also good
motivation for me to go ahead and take the plunge. I think it's time for me to
have as much confidence in myself as others seem to have.

~~~
robotrout
OK. That's fine. I wasn't really thinking about learning business things. I
was thinking about learning engineering things, since you said you were ME and
EE. Or are you going to bail on all that knowledge and just do software? If
not, how many trips to China has your company sent you on? None? Your next one
will. It's truly amazing to go over there and learn what really motivated and
organized people can accomplish (with $100 per week wages)

How many times have the products you designed shown up on store shelves in
multiple countries? Every country has different regulations you have to
conform to, and knowing what those are will come in handy for your own
company. Stay with a big company a while to learn the hoops to jump through to
get your compliance certifications in Japan, EU, Canada, Australia, etc.

Anyway, good luck with your decision.

~~~
TakingTheLeap
Ah yes, very good point. Only been overseas a couple times. Though some of the
designs I've worked on have probably ended up in the very car you're driving.
I've been in the industry for about 6 years total now (on and off, so really
maybe 3.5 years solid).

I don't think you can ever bail on all the knowledge you've acquired, but it
can easily be applied to other areas outside of engineering.

It sounds like you definitely know your stuff and continue to enjoy the
passion for engineering that I lost a while back. I'd much rather depend on
products designed by someone with your enthusiasm than those designed by the
majority of people I know who are just going through the motions. Good luck in
your career!

------
rmason
Enjoy the short period of exhiliration. Then be prepared to ride the roller
coaster of emotions. You will enjoy both highs and lows that top anything in
your previous experience. Once you've done it you will learn there is no
better job. Best of luck!

~~~
jwilliams
This is great advice.

Knowing it's going to be a rollercoaster really helps -- you don't get too
caught up in the highs, and you know the lows are only temporary.

Sure you're still going to have them - but being conscious and aware makes it
a lot easier.

------
squidbot
There are so many variables in a decision like this that you've not covered.
Just to name a few:

\- Do you have a family that relies on your paycheck? \- Do you have enough in
savings and little enough in debt that you can survive given that the "extra
work" could dry up? \- Are you focused enough to be your own boss? \- If you
aren't successful and can't find a job, do you have a fall back when the money
runs out, like living with your parent, a working spouse/partner, etc?

The thing is, no one but you can answer those questions, and no one else can
assess the amount of risk you're personally willing to stomach.

I guess what I'm trying to say is coming here for advice seems like a poor
stratagem. You should really be asking yourself and people who know you well,
they'll give you much better feedback than an anonymous group.

~~~
TakingTheLeap
Just to clarify, I have already done a personal risk analysis. I have
discussed this decision with my family, my friends, my business partners, and
my mentor over the past week and a half. I have a few month's savings already,
and I am well-qualified for many positions that are open in the area should I
need to take one.

As I stated in the first line of the post, I've already made up my mind, and I
was just soliciting additional feedback from a group of peers, whom I trust.
I'm sure everyone else here would agree that getting feedback from as many
sources as possible, is on the contrary, a very good "strategem" for any
decision (btw, the word you're looking for is "strategy," a "stratagem" is a
type of strategy used to deceive someone).

And finally, I see that you are new to this group. From experience I can tell
you that this group is far from being anonymous. We are a very tight-nit,
common-interest-bound group of thoughtful and contributing individuals.

~~~
herval
"We are a very tight-nit, common-interest-bound group of thoughtful and
contributing individuals"

your account is 4 days old - plus there's no visible email, name or any other
sort of id in any account... So yes, I'd say you're pretty much anonymous
(like most people here)....

------
nostrademons
With only a couple months of expenses saved up, you're taking a big risk. It
sounds like you could live a couple months off savings and a few months off
contracting. I have no idea what the economy will be like in 6 months, but you
will probably not have enough revenue from your web startup to fund yourself.
You may from contracting - good developers always seem to be in demand, even
in bad economic times - but the contracting market is hurting from the economy
too.

OTOH, there're risks to staying in a dead-end job too, particularly to your
sanity. It sounds pretty bad. And sanity is not something you should sacrifice
for money.

Honestly, if I were in your position, I'd do it. But acknowledge the risk
you're taking and take steps to mitigate it. Cut your expenses to a bare
minimum and line up contracting jobs well before you need them. It really
sucks looking for work when you're running out of money - you're in a much
better bargaining position if you've got income and plenty of savings.

------
critic
You can quit, or you can tell your bosses that you are overqualified for the
job and ask for a raise and promotion. Then you can quit. The latter can be
seen as an experiment and a life lesson. If you are quitting anyway, you have
nothing to lose there.

------
Derrek
Dude, quit your job and move to Thailand (or some other cheap place) while you
work on your web businesses. The cost of living there is super cheap so your
daily expenses will be low and your savings will last longer. Plus, you'll get
a chance to explore the world. It's not nearly as hard as people think.

Good luck.

Here's a good article that discusses this idea:
[http://www.expatsoftware.com/articles/2008/05/laid-off-
one-t...](http://www.expatsoftware.com/articles/2008/05/laid-off-one-thing-
you-absolutely-need.html)

~~~
derwiki
I've read the original post, and this is something I've given serious thought
to. Is there a good health insurance solution though?

~~~
Derrek
Over there, health care in general is super cheap (compared to the USA), and
there are plenty of good hospitals/dentists/etc. in Bangkok. I'd bet they're
good and cheap in Phuket too. You could probably even pay cash for services
like annual dental and vision checkups.

I've signed up with WorldNomads.com for general accident insurance. I've never
gotten sick or hurt so I can't personally vouch for the claim process.
However, they're recommended by Lonely Planet and a bunch of other notable
travel sites. They're worth checking out.

Also you could check out the Lonely Planet message boards too.

------
nullproc
There will never be a good time to do anything. You will always be able to
find at least one reason in favor or against making any decision.

No one person can tell you whats best for you. The only real advice I would
give it to stop teetering and make a hard decision one way or another. Once
you've done that, take a second to breathe; congratulate yourself on your
decision...and then embrace it.

If you decide to keep your job, make the decision to make the absolute best of
the situation, commit 100% to being the best you possibly can while you are
there. Likewise, if you quit, go after your next opportunity with all the
energy you have.

The bottom line is that you will never be happy if you are constantly second
guessing the decisions you make in life. So instead, make the decision that
you feel is best for you and don't look back.

Thoughts point us in the right direction, but only actions will get us to our
destination.

------
mooders
DO IT! I did exactly this after some soul-searching with my wife over xmas
'08. We figured that with my energy, ambition, ideas and so forth I could make
something good happen within a few months. Handed my notice in on 5th January.
Left on the 12th. Happy as I have ever been on the 13th and stayed that way
ever since :)

~~~
blackguardx
Have you made anything good happen? I ask because I am also contemplating the
same move. I am wondering if the economic environment precludes it.

------
vjt
I may sound like an utopian, but I think that being satisfied in what we do
and how we accomplish it is the only goal to target, to be happy and
satisfied. One should always seek for happiness through efforts, no matter how
hard it may seem: I believe that _good_ ones will always give you back the
same goodness you were able to spend, no matter how bad the context is.

I also know that not everyone likes to do its best, and many are simply
looking for the "easiest" way, but this implies abiding to some kind of _lunch
bell_ , as you described. But you're not this kind of person: it seems that
you're still able to dream and tend towards something better.

So, good luck with your future projects and give good karma, you'll receive it
back! :).

~~~
qaexl
I think the kind of work that satisfies the deep parts of us ends up being the
kind that looks harder and takes more effort.

Being mindful of the present, as you advise, is a good practice in my opinion.
They clear up enough confusion to gain insight about oneself. Sometimes, those
insight tells you to move on. I don't buy that it is the _only_ goal to
target, and one should _always_ seek for happiness through efforts, as those
beliefs becomes attachments and delusions over time. They're simply there
because someone hasn't gained insight to themselves yet.

------
garply
I don't think you should really let the state of the economy affect you that
much one way or the other. As the owner of a fledgling company, you'll have a
lot of flexibility to adapt to the market as needed. The people who are in
trouble are more likely to be established businesses who have already built a
lot of infrastructure designed to extract profit from revenue sources that are
currently drying up. This leaves them unpleasantly stuck with the overhead for
that infrastructure but not the expected profit. Unless you're running around
looking for capital (which is probably expensive in terms of equity right
now), I'd guess you'll be relatively unscathed by the economy.

------
chaosmachine
Quitting my day job and starting my own business was the best decision of my
life.

It's a risky move in any economy. The potential downside is losing everything
you own. If you find that motivating, rather than paralyzing, you're probably
on the right path.

------
briancooley
Here's a mental exercise: 1) Decide what is the worst that could happen. 2)
Assume that it happens. 3) Is it really so bad? 4) How could you recover?

Do it for both leaving and staying. I was surprised to learn that the worst
thing that could happen to me in my job was that I continue to have success,
further chaining me to a job for which I have no passion.

I have a different situation than you (married with a young child), but
answering those questions has encouraged me to make a 2-year plan to get out.
Two years because that is when my child will start going to school full-time
and my wife will presumably go back to work, providing us with affordable
health insurance.

~~~
TakingTheLeap
You read the 4 Hour Work Week, didn't you? :-)

------
ferguman
I left my job in the 90's with less 'life line' then you appear to have. I've
owned my own company (in partnership with others) ever since. With the things
you've done on the side you appear to be on the ball and ready for it. I was
lucky to have partners who compensated for my weaknesses. It sounds like you
even have that base sort of covered with the people you know in the industry.

You mention guilt about others not finding jobs in this economy. Think about
it this way: If you start your own thing maybe you could end up hiring people
into a company that doesn't have a lunch bell (do u guys play dodge ball after
lunch on the playground - that would be cool). In other words as a company
owner you can shape the world more than you can as an employee (potentially).

If you're a methodical planning type you might want to slow down and do some
paper and pencil introspection. I used a book
(<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1883487242?tag=openlibr-20>) back in the
day (circa 1992) to plan my transition from a day job to a self employed
person. This book has questionnaires that are aimed at determining whether you
are the type of person that can survive on your own. I flunked them all and
went ahead and quit my job anyway (just because I wanted to) but the book did
remove my illusions that it would be easy for me to make it on my own.

Anyway - good luck and get yourself happy.

Joe

------
apgwoz
Go for it! If you're depressed, that's reason enough to seek change. If you
have a web business that's "close to taking off," ensure that it happens by
taking the plunge. Make it take off!

------
jacobroufa
I think you will be making the right decision.

A year ago, I was working for a web design firm working with the Drupal
content management system. I wasn't the greatest at it, but I was in the
position to learn and grow my skillset and not have people upset at me for
getting things in late or asking questions... rather they were excited because
I was learning and saw the potential I saw in myself. Needless to say, I
wasn't working there too much longer, for personal reasons. However, I missed
the job like no other. I had finally found a job I could truly love.

After that, with the economy the way it has been, I bounced from a tree care
company (working with a friend, not so terrible) to a fast food restaurant
(horrible, never again) and then to a call center providing tech support for
Blackberry phones to people who under other circumstances should seriously
find a twelve step program for their addiction to those damned devices.
Bouncing around, I thought I would never get the opportunity I once had. I
missed it terribly and pined for it regularly.

And then I found it. After two weeks working part time as a contractor, I was
asked to leave my job because they (my new employer) knew they could provide
me with enough work and I was doing better than they expected as far as
quality of work and timeliness of delivery were concerned. I didn't give it a
second thought. I hate not working with the web. I am totally and thoroughly
enamored by this technology and know that if I could stay in this career field
I will be happy.

The point is... do what you love. Don't hesitate, don't second guess, just do
it. You won't regret it. :)

------
kaiserama
I was faced with the exact same scenario as you about a month and a half ago.
At that time the economy was bad but the massive layoffs hadn't really started
in earnest.

I had been toying with the idea of just leaving cold turkey but the
logical/risk adverse side of me kept saying it wasn't a good idea since I had
a great paying job at a solid company with excellent benefits.

But as the days wore on with me feeling like I was literally withering my life
away I decided that it was time for me to crap or get off the toilet. So I
turned in my notice on the same day Obama was inaugurated (figured it was a
nice metaphor for my life change).

I had a very similar situation as you, with a friend who had a lot of contract
work he could farm to me. This work pretty much paid all the expenses (I know
PG doesn't encourage even doing this, but this was about as risk adverse as I
could get comfortably). The first day of not going into a cube was
magnificent. The second day, some shock set in, but now a month and a half
later and I will say it's been a very good decision. Work and opportunities
are just piling in and I have a number of other business projects in the pipe.

Now I work really hard but I take time out to do what I want, when I want. I
go for a run after checking some email, I meet friends for long lunches, then
I crank on code til 1am, and while I am doing more 'work' I feel like my life
is much much more fulfilling.

I would say you're actually playing it more safe than many who have quit their
job and you're in a great position to be successful and lead the life you
want.

Hope this rambling helped in some way, and whatever you decide to do I hope
you find success and fulfillment.

Cheers

------
dirtae
It sounds to me like leaving this job could be a good move. That said, I am a
little worried by the tone of your post. You say that you "think" you are
quitting your job today and that you've been borderline depressed. I don't
think it is wise to go in and quit your job on a day when you are uncertain
and still haven't made a final decision. Posting on this forum was a good
move, and you've gotten a lot of high quality encouragement from other
commenters which could help you make a decision. If you decide to quit your
job, then go ahead, make that decision, and then sit on it for a few days. I
doubt that it makes a big difference whether you quit your job today or next
week. Once you're sure that you're not making a rash decision in the heat of
the moment, go ahead and quit. You can use the time between now and the time
you quit to plan your exit. I recommend giving a couple of weeks notice that
you're leaving and winding down your job in an orderly fashion without burning
bridges.

~~~
TakingTheLeap
Sorry, to clarify, the "think" part of the headline was actually due to the
contingency that this friend send me the contract in time for me to read it,
approve, and quit before the end of the day. It had nothing to do with
uncertainty.

------
pasbesoin
Definitely get out of there. However, I'd suggest considering keeping the
current job while you look for the next one. If you are looking for a
"standard/real" job, being currently employed seems to be viewed as a plus.
And it may take some pressure off, money/benefits wise, so that you don't end
up feeling the need to take whatever ends up being available/offered.

This approach may still make you feel somewhat better. Once you know you are
getting out of the current situation, its annoyance becomes a temporary
inconvenience. Still a hassle, but not one you are going to endure
indefinitely.

On the other hand, a job does take up a lot of time and energy, particularly
traditional business hours. And -- as I know from personal experience -- a bad
situation can become so soul sucking that it becomes paralyzing.

------
hwijaya
I was on the exact same situation last year (except, my job was great but it
just me that always want to do my own startup). Therefore, i can understand
what you meant by "depression" on working in something that you feel is not
for you.

Anyway, my experience is, just do it (especially you have few months
savings)!! Sure, day-by-day is very unexpected and you never know if you will
ever have enough money to survive. But, oh man...life become much more
exciting and all of a sudden the proverb "do what you'll love and you'll never
work another day" become very true. It's become very fun and enjoyable
experience even though times are tougher and you work much harder.

A bit of tips, just be prepared for the emotional roller-coaster.

------
ErrantX
You've already quit your job :)

The best advice in this economy is to get your head down and stick in your job
till things pick up again.

But, you know, were not here because we do what were told or are supposed to
do. :) so get outta there and go make some real money (belief!).

------
mvp
If it is the discontent with the current job that's driving you to quit the
job, it may be better to try and get another job where you think you will get
a better deal and probably like the work more than you do in the current
company.

You can always start a startup in any environment. You may not be able to get
the job you want if the market is not good.

Save enough to be able to live at least for an year or two without the regular
paychecks from a salary, before thinking of quitting your current job.

If the work you plan to do after quitting the job is really interesting to
you, you could always do it on the side while doing another job.

------
juliend2
I think that quitting your job for going freelance (doing something you're
passionate about) is actually a safer choice. Dont let your fear lead you to
making poor decisions (like say, working for a client you dont like, because
its never worth the money). Who knows, maybe your current job would lay people
off and you would not be as well prepared as you seem to be right now. Take
the chance, you will not regret it. And during the time you'll work for your
friend, im sure you'll find plenty of other opportunities because people will
know that you're free for some contracts.

Best luck.

------
ucdaz
Yeah I would totally quit and start your own company! Think of it this way
since a lot of superfluous startups are dying, you'll have less competition.
Plus, life is too short working for douchebags.

------
yason
It won't and it shouldn't matter much what we say.

We can't load you with courage and send you off, although if you're still
hesitating a bit we might be able to scare you enough to make you postpone
your plans for a while.

Only you know what you can take now. Maybe you're ready after six months,
maybe you're ready now.

Just make sure it's your own calling, and not a choice of ours or of anyone
who (you think) will expect something from you. Don't live someone else's
life. Live yours instead and find out that it's you who's granted to get to
decide everything.

------
philcrissman
I did something similar in June of last year (left a job to begin
contracting/consulting), and I didn't even have much in the way of extra
expenses saved up. There have been a few times as the economy dipped that I
wondered if I was crazy, but so far work has continued to be busy, here. YMMV.

So, are you crazy to quit? I have no idea, but I wish you the best! For
myself, I'm sure I made the right choice, so take that for what it's worth,
and have fun!

------
quellhorst
I lived on my own @ 17, quit my job I had from age 14 to 18 and been on my own
ever since. Just do it, you know what you should do better than anyone else.

------
chez17
I find that many people in your situation make this all or nothing decision
when it doesn't have to be. Why not start looking for a new job today and when
you actually find one, then quit. No need to put so much pressure on yourself.
If you can't find a job within a month or two, well then your question is
answered, don't quit. If you can find a better job, then get out of there.

------
blender
There is ALWAYS work for bright, hard-working people. You sound like you've
thought things through and even prepared a bit - do it!

Rivers always reach the sea...

Cheers

------
geuis
Do it. I did last Friday and am not looking back.

------
truebosko
I say quit and try it out. You're young (from what I can tell)

I told my boss I was quitting about a month ago during our year-end reviews.
I'm leaving in July and trying something entirely new, in a new city to boot.

On the down side, I haven't found a job yet but I haven't really sped up my
search quite yet so I'm not worried. :)

I say, go for it! The worst thing you can do is keep thinking about it.

------
mdcorey
do it. once you've reached that stage with a job, there's no coming back. I
recently went through the same situation where i decided to quit my corporate
job to pursue my start-up (www.probuddy.com) full time. the decision will
certainly put some pressure on you (financially and socially), but this will
be productive pressure.

------
raintrees
A definite Yes. I was laid off from a tech support job, so I began my
consulting career. This was 1990. I not only survived the dot.com bust, I
thrived. Following your heart while satisfying a customer base is a great
recipe for success.

I also think it is better not having regrets about the changes I could have
made...

------
lrm242
Life is too short to be unhappy, especially with what you do during most of
your waking day. Bail out, find some thing better, and at worst enjoy some
time off. I'm also assuming you've already spoken with your hiring manager to
ensure that they can't fix the situtation?

~~~
TakingTheLeap
I have been reprimanded for such atrocities as my lunch hour not matching
exactly with the bell, and for talking casually to a co-worker. They have been
running their company this way for a long time and have had many many people
quit for that exact reason. They have not changed anything yet, I have no
reason to believe they would if I talk to them, nor do I have much desire to
stay if they do.

~~~
gcheong
I've worked 16hr days during the summer in Alaskan canneries and there aren't
very many jobs that are as time pressured to get things done as that. Every
minute of down time is potentially lost money. That said, I never saw anyone
being reprimanded for not getting back right on the whistle (we did have one -
I was the person blowing it for a while) or for talking casually with a co-
worker. We had to screw around every once in a while just to stay sane. I
would quit for these reasons alone.

------
anotherjesse
If you know you are leaving then perhaps try to renegotiate?

Perhaps doing the job part-time would allow you to have time to do meaningful
work on your own while not giving 100% of your stable income.

Perhaps there is an option that will leave you and the company happy.

------
ghshephard
We have a lunch bell at work. Actually, it's a kind of chuck-wagon like gong.
Though, because it's announcing the arrival of the catered lunch, I'm guessing
the circumstances are somewhat different than yours. :-)

------
alecco
If it's a good pay, perhaps you could offer your employer to do contract jobs
mostly working from home. This way you get an easier transition money-wise. It
all depends on many factors about your current job.

------
grosales
If you are miserable, it's really that simple. Just do it. Everybody is
unique, and it's your fault your friends cannot find a job. It will be your
fault if you keep being miserable. You hold all the cards.

------
GeneralMaximus
> As it turns out, they have enough extra work to > keep me busy for at least
> a few months (probably > much more), and I'd be making more than I make
> here.

It seems you're pretty safe financially. Just saying.

------
tamewhale
You'll be happier unemployed and penniless, than staying where you are and
wondering what could have been I think. Having said that, I'm in a similar
position and I'm not quitting anytime soon.

~~~
TakingTheLeap
Really? Why not? I'm assuming from the username, you're not much of a risk
taker, but if you know you'll be happier, why not pursue it?

------
biohacker42
I have no idea if your startup will succeed, but quitting the lunch bell is
definitely the right decision. The worst that could happen is you fail and
find work for some other company.

------
54321
Quit!

I'm quitting my job Monday next week. I don't know what I'm doing next or how
I'll support my family. Those answers will come - but if I keep coming to this
job everyday it will kill me.

~~~
monological
If you don't have food to eat, that will also kill you.

------
wlievens
1) You've got a business that already has some money flow; 2) You've got a
safety net to bring in extra cash (the friend that can contract out to you);

What are you waiting for?

------
neilo
Go for it, man, and since we're quoting things:

"Well, the funny thing about regret is: it's better to regret something you
have done, than to regret something you haven't."

------
grinich
If you love what you're doing, the "economic conditions" won't matter, and it
turns out that ramen tastes a lot better when you're happy.

------
frosty
hey man,

i also quit around a month ago and have now been thinking why i did'nt do it
earlier. bad economy or good economy, i don't think it should make much of a
difference.

actually i think this is a good time to start, less competition and also, if
we can make something which is making good enough money, when economy becomes
better. people will be running after few good startups around.

~~~
garply
Regarding competition, I'd expect less from established players in the market,
but as unemployment rises, shouldn't the number of startups go up as well?

------
robertgaal
This is the best time to start. Marketing is easier then ever, servers are
cheap, opportunities are still here. Go for it!

------
theklub
Its not worth staying somewhere you hate. You only live once. I say quit the
job and work on the web thing.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Sometimes you need to do the irrational to keep your sanity. Only you know if
it's worth it.

------
oscardelben
Contact your friend and ask him if his offer is still valid and then take the
opportunity.

------
Mistone
done deal, your in a good spot to make the move. Take the first step and
increase in work hours, hacking, and networking by 2x and you will be in a
great position in 3-4 months. good luck!

------
jjs
If you've got a decent cash cushion, then go for it!

(Just don't blame me later ;-)

------
dustineichler
If you quit, you won't get unemployment if things go bad. Sounds like you
already have more income lined up though. No time like the present to start
something. I see more opportunity now than ever before.

------
manish
Go for it, may be I will follow you!

------
Vivtek
Do it.

------
Steve0
Go for it!

------
time_management
Honestly? Unless you have your exit pretty well hammered down, you should try
to save your job, even if that means having uncomfortable conversations or
going over your boss's head. You say that your friends have "enough extra work
to keep [you] busy". Try to get something in writing before jumping ship.
"I'll send work your way" from a well-intended friend is not a guarantee.

The economy really sucks right now. Unless you have a guarantee of income
(e.g. letter of employment) you should do whatever you can to save your job.
Talk to your boss about the issue, and if he doesn't make things better, talk
to your boss's boss. Insecure middle managers love to pull shit like bait-and-
switch, but somewhere up the food chain, there is someone who would not want
this to happen to a talented person (either that, or you're at a shitbag
company) and you just have to find him. Now is the time to work aggressively
to repair the situation-- the worst that can happen is that you get fired, but
in that case you get severance and unemployment, as opposed to the $0.00 you
get if you quit.

Regarding depression, it's probably not just your job. I love what I do and
I'm bordering on clinical depression right now; the fact that my career could
easily go to hell (something statistically impossible two years ago) and that
society might collapse, although neither is likely, doesn't lead to happy
thoughts.

~~~
TakingTheLeap
Oh, I definitely am not quitting before having something in writing! They're
suppose to get it to me by lunch today.

~~~
wallflower
Another alternative is to ask for a unpaid leave of absence. That will give
them time to reconsider and you time to think and _do_.

~~~
time_management
If he does this, there's a chance of him getting fired. It doesn't send a good
signal.

~~~
wallflower
He is taking a risk of getting fired already. Depending on whether the boss
likes surprises and/or if you want to not blow up your bridges, asking for a
leave of absence is a subtle way of giving notice before you give two weeks
notice e.g. after they come back with - 'Sorry, we can't do it' - 'Thank you
for taking the time. I've thought about this a long time. I'd like to tender
my resignation'.

------
Allocator2008
If I were you I'd look at the math. If your friend can off load enough web
development work on you for you to get by at least for the next few months,
enough time for this web-based company you have been working on to ramp up,
then do it. If not, don't, not in this economy. Only do it if you are sure you
can fly on your own, and won't have to be out looking for another job soon.

------
ironsam
I would build up more savings - two months of expenses isn't much.

------
keltecp11
How'd it Go?

~~~
TakingTheLeap
I'll do an update post ;-) Some unexpected events took place, but all in all,
it went well.

